# How to restart buildkernel?



## mrjayviper (May 6, 2014)

Hello.

If in the unlucky chance my 
	
	



```
make buildkernel
```
 gives me a error, what are the steps I need to do so I can restart it?

I've searched the net but I cannot find the answer. I've thought of running 
	
	



```
make clean
```
 but that would delete the results of my previous 
	
	



```
make buildworld
```
?

Thanks very much


----------



## wblock@ (May 6, 2014)

The first step would be to fix the error.  There really is no way to restart, but NO_CLEAN can be used to keep, not rebuild, previously-compiled code:
`# make -DNO_CLEAN -j4 buildworld`

The -j4 means to use four jobs.  Most current computers will complete a buildworld faster with multiple jobs.  I routinely use -j8 on faster machines.


----------



## mrjayviper (May 6, 2014)

thanks


----------

